# Secret Weapons of WWII



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone know if a Natter, Goblin and Flakpanzer models are available?

I'm not sure, the Schwimmwagen might have been SW/WWII specific.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you tried Squadron (www.squadron.com)?


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

DML makes a Natter with a launchtower (and somewhere I have a 1/72 scale vacform kit of it, but can't remember who made it).


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

DML did make/made a Natter in 1/48 scale. Heller made a double kit in 1/72 of the Natter and piloted V-1. MPM I think still makes a Goblin in 1/72.
Like it was suggested try the squadron website.
Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Natter seems to be OOP at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised if Dragon did another run some day, though.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Babaganoosh said:


> Anyone know if a Natter, Goblin and Flakpanzer models are available?
> 
> I'm not sure, the Schwimmwagen might have been SW/WWII specific.


I have seen the Schwimmwagen in kit form at a local hobby shop. Al's Hobbyshop in Elmhurst,IL. Don't know if it's still there but the kits are out there.

I kinda wished that VolksWagen had come out with a version of the Schwimmwagen for the general public. The car was partly a Bug with a prop attached to a bath-tub.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are certainly schwimmwagon kits out there. Tamiya, probably Hasegawa too.

If you were alive in the early 1970s, you'll remember the VW "Thing." It was basically a commercial version of the military WWII Kubelwagon. I wanted to get one at the time, and paint it in Afrika Korps colors, with a fake MG42 on a pintel mount. Just as well I didn't, I don't guess the local cops would have appreciated it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've heard the VW Things are regularly used at WWII reenactments. I assume they have been retro-fitted to some extent.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've heard the VW Things are regularly used at WWII reenactments. I assume they have been retro-fitted to some extent.


 The only difference I recall is that the Thing didn't have the gas tank bulge on the front hood. Otherwise, pretty much identical.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I didn't realize they were that close in appearance.  

I wonder what those "Things" sell for now.

Here's one being converted:

http://members.aol.com/awartorrey/thing/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hmmm... yeah, the hood has less slope to enclose the gas tank, rather than having the gas tank bulge on the more-sloped hood of the Kubelwagon. So the front end does look a bit different.

The thing I remember hearing most about the Thing was that at high speed the air stream started to suck the driver's side window away from the roof and let the rain pour in. :freak:


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Well there is the fenders thing. Compare.

http://www.stahlhelms.com/kubelwagen.jpg


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Google can find somethings.....

I guess things were produced at least upto 1983 for export and then just in Mexcio and Germany. Good luck getting a Mexican VW-bug or Thing certified for US soil!
http://www.type181registry.com/indexMain.html

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=vw+mexico+thing


----------

